# Steam Model "Aircraft" Engine



## bretk (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, so it probably won't fly :big: but it will make a cool desk fan!









I am making a few of these using a modified set of plans from Liney Machine. I took the stock design of the .020 thick tilting single action piston engine and added a prop instead of a flywheel. The engine kind of looked like a model aircraft engine anyhow :. It runs pretty well, .250 stroke, .350 bore.

-Bret


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 5, 2008)

I love steam powered aircraft engines!

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jun 6, 2008)

Runs pretty well?

I think it runs great!

Why wouldn't it fly?
All you need is a whole lot of weed whacker fuel line to reach the compressor. 

Nice model!

Rick


----------



## rickharris (Jun 6, 2008)

Flying steam - Quite possible as recorded here http://www.flysteam.co.uk/recent.htm


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 6, 2008)

the youtube member IndianaRog has one of those too. I like that type of engine, weird the way it works. But simple.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jun 7, 2008)

For general interest on steam aircraft engine here is a 1/32 scale model of Stringfellow's aircraft engine 1848 made by one of our club members.





Mark


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is a 20 page PDF download on steam airplanes.
http://www.stanleysteamers.com/papers/Besler-aviation.pdf
There is also a reprint of the old model craftsman magazine form the 30's that has plans for them in it along with a lot of other interesting plans. And some of the other reprints from that time period have monotube steam generators,with various types of steam engines in planes.
There is a complete full sized steam air plane engine at a museum in NC. That the Myers model engine works, has made the casting for. That was the cover model For the NAMES 2007 show.
The biggest problems from what has been written about the model airplanes using steam is the fact they have to be a light in weight the amount of the water weight carried, and the fact that depending were it,and how it lands the chance of fire. From the boiler burner and fuel tank/container.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is something that turned up on another site.There is one version with a propeller on it. The claims are great, And it may indeed save the world. But it seems to not have generated the buzz one would think. It is a novel transmission idea, and the plans are about the cost of a lot of others so it may have to be added to the tadolist. by the way the mans name is Green also. Great tie in if all his claims are met.
http://www.greensteamengine.com/index.html


----------

